# Vaporshark Rdna30



## VapeSnow (15/8/14)

Don't you guys think this is a awesome little mod. Half the size of the hana mod and the best of all it can charge WIRELESS.


----------



## VapeSnow (15/8/14)




----------



## VapeSnow (15/8/14)

Here is the wireless card u slide in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (15/8/14)

And this is the charger.


----------



## VapeSnow (15/8/14)

Any one want to do a group buy on this unit in the future?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (15/8/14)

If i had the cash i would be in, i like this allot.


----------



## VapeSnow (15/8/14)

kimbo said:


> If i had the cash i would be in, i like this allot.


At this moment I'm also broke. All my cash went for my new Reo mod. We can always do this in the future.


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (15/8/14)

VapeSnow said:


> View attachment 9910
> 
> 
> Any one want to do a group buy on this unit in the future?


 
I would love to own an authentic one! Actually had a look a this about a week back on their website

Wonder if they do discounts for group buys


----------



## VapeSnow (15/8/14)

M4dm0nk3y said:


> I would love to own an authentic one! Actually had a look a this about a week back on their website
> 
> Wonder if they do discounts for group buys


Im also looking for the real deal. When we have enough guys we can drop them a mail.


----------



## WHeunis (15/8/14)

It's just so tough to get nice things like this in SA...


----------



## VapeSnow (15/8/14)

I agree. South Africa is behind on anything possible.


----------



## Tom (15/8/14)

I was offered one beforwr. Second hand. I declined because it looks silly with a kayfun. It is too narrow. Otherwise I like it


----------



## VapeSnow (15/8/14)

Tom said:


> I was offered one beforwr. Second hand. I declined because it looks silly with a kayfun. It is too narrow. Otherwise I like it


It will look the best with a small dripper like the atomic or plume veil.


----------



## WHeunis (15/8/14)

VapeSnow said:


> I agree. South Africa is behind on anything possible.


 
Its not just the behind thing... you dont realize how shit it all is until you regularly communicate with people from the UK and US.

Just this afternoon, I was skyping with my US gamebuddy. Just chattin... and he brought up that he had ordered something from the UK that would be arriving later in the day for him. (he has it by now, btw).

So I asked him when he ordered it. He said he ordered it before he went to bed last night...

So I was thinking that his shipping costs must be INSANE to get overnight international shipping.
Nope!
Says the shipping was $7...

WE PAY MORE FOR FARKIN LOCAL SHIPPING THAN THAT!!!
WHAT.
THE.
FFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!


----------



## VapeSnow (15/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> Its not just the behind thing... you dont realize how shit it all is until you regularly communicate with people from the UK and US.
> 
> Just this afternoon, I was skyping with my US gamebuddy. Just chattin... and he brought up that he had ordered something from the UK that would be arriving later in the day for him. (he has it by now, btw).
> 
> ...


Thats just wrong. Cant believe it!!!! :|

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Heckers (15/8/14)

I still really prefer the look of the Hana, it just looks so slick.


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (15/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> Its not just the behind thing... you dont realize how shit it all is until you regularly communicate with people from the UK and US.
> 
> Just this afternoon, I was skyping with my US gamebuddy. Just chattin... and he brought up that he had ordered something from the UK that would be arriving later in the day for him. (he has it by now, btw).
> 
> ...


 
That was painful to read... 

And here I am still waiting 10 days later for my FT order, and will probably have to wait a few more weeks still


----------



## ET (16/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> Its not just the behind thing... you dont realize how shit it all is until you regularly communicate with people from the UK and US.
> 
> Just this afternoon, I was skyping with my US gamebuddy. Just chattin... and he brought up that he had ordered something from the UK that would be arriving later in the day for him. (he has it by now, btw).
> 
> ...


 
yeah sorry but not in todays world. i'll believe that statement when i see his invoice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (16/8/14)

I ordered from the US last week Thursday, at a premium for shipping to get it faster and secure. It has arrived today in Germany, according to the tracking. Nope, I can't believe either that he got it that fast. For that price.


----------



## Tom (16/8/14)

Oh... when I order juices in the UK at 9 pounds shipping charge... it usually takes 3-4 days to get to me.
Thats for a distance of lets say 1000km and within the EU (no customs issues)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (16/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> Its not just the behind thing... you dont realize how shit it all is until you regularly communicate with people from the UK and US.
> 
> Just this afternoon, I was skyping with my US gamebuddy. Just chattin... and he brought up that he had ordered something from the UK that would be arriving later in the day for him. (he has it by now, btw).
> 
> ...



I really don't believe this. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (16/8/14)

Tom said:


> I ordered from the US last week Thursday, at a premium for shipping to get it faster and secure. It has arrived today in Germany, according to the tracking. Nope, I can't believe either that he got it that fast. For that price.



That's the correct time frame. The fastest parcel I have received from the states and trust me I know I ship in products twice a month was 3 days. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (16/8/14)

Further more from people that actually live in either look here http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=217741 overnight shipping is impossible. You know there is a thing called customs rights. Flight bookings etc. It will also never cost 70 Rand have a look at this https://bongous.com/shipping-rates/

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## WHeunis (16/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> I really don't believe this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


 
You were right not to... not all the way anyhow...

He failed to mention that he split shipping with like 8 other people from his office.
So, yeah... $7 each from 9 people...


----------



## VandaL (16/8/14)

I ordered the normal Vaporshark DNA 30(with LiPo battery) cuz of it's size, should be here next week. It's a tiny little thing so great to carry around for an all day vape.

Thinking behind getting one was use the Vaporshark for work with like a Nautilus mini tank and my IPV V2 for my veritas for that delicious vape at home cuz I've found people get angry when you make plooms in public


----------



## huffnpuff (16/8/14)

Very nice mod there. 

Small box mods are awesome and much more convenient and comfortable for everyday carry and use. I got my Hana Mini clone last week and after using it a few days, my regular Hana (which isn't that big to start with) feels just ginormous!

The Nautilus mini with the steel tank looks awesome on the small mod box form. That's what I'm using till I get my Nano M-tank kit for my kayfun


----------



## huffnpuff (16/8/14)

Mmm, the orchid with it's low profile base should look should look kick@ss on these


----------



## Tom (16/8/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Very nice mod there.
> 
> Small box mods are awesome and much more convenient and comfortable for everyday carry and use. I got my Hana Mini clone last week and after using it a few days, my regular Hana (which isn't that big to start with) feels just ginormous!
> 
> The Nautilus mini with the steel tank looks awesome on the small mod box form. That's what I'm using till I get my Nano M-tank kit for my kayfun


Feeling the same. The Hana Mini is my daily workhorse nowadays. Feels better when out and about.


----------

